# Test blend



## Brend1738 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi guys

starting my test blend 300 and deca cycle next week and wanna see what the recommended dosage is?

Test 300 blend contains 
enantate 100mg
Cypionate 100mg
Propionate 50mg and test acetate 50mg

looking for the highest dosage without making me ill aha! Many thanks

Brad


----------



## Strandman36 (Feb 20, 2016)

Brend1738 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> starting my test blend 300 and deca cycle next week and wanna see what the recommended dosage is?
> 
> ...


 I thought Cypionate and Enantate were basically the same type of Test? I'd take 2ml a week personally.


----------

